# AMC Networks move to acquire Acorn TV while BritBox acquires content



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

In February, a little over a year after AMC Networks loaned $65M to Acorn TV owner RLJ Entertainment helping stabilize the RJL's finances, AMC Networks made a $16 million offer for full control of the company. to acquire all outstanding shares of common stock of RLJE not currently owned by AMC Networks or entities affiliated with founder/board chairman Robert L. Johnson.

There are some recent news reports which seem to indicate it's not a done deal.

Personally, I like Acorn TV's show lineup, particularly its content from Australia and New Zealand. But I was surprised to learn that streamer BritBox acquired U.S. rights for Season 8 of "Vera" which is now available (and Season 4 of "Shetland"), forcing us to subscribe as we really enjoy that quirky show "Vera". There is a lot of content on BritBox that has attracted my interest, but just not enough to spring for the $6.99 a month.

BritBox is a joint venture of BBC and ITV, the two Brit production behemoths. I expected that Acorn TV might not get their content in the future, though Season 8 of ITV's "Vera" was a surprise as Acorn has the rights to the previous 7 seasons.

Acorn has been putting money into production of shows with others and even on its own, some of which have been good.

The thing is, in our household in any given week 20%-50% our viewing time involves content from Australia, Canada, Great Britain, Ireland, and New Zealand, with a bit from Western Europe depending upon how we feel about needing subtitles to have any idea what's going on.

And now I'm contemplating putting Netflix on hiatus at the end of April. Almost all of its original TV programming seems to be targeted at an audience that does not include us. It's not like we have a shortage of things to watch. On Netflix, the last episode (at least for the season) of Letterman's "My Next Guest Needs No Introduction" becomes available April 6, and we need to finish up this season of "Grace and Frankie" and season 3 of "Shetland."

I'm rambling, but the streaming scene is complicated.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I've just about seen every Australian and New Zealand (ever see _Outrageous Fortune_?) series on NF. Thinking it's about time to go back to Acorn. I do like the shows from Down Under.

Rich


----------



## l'Aucherie (May 8, 2010)

I had great hopes for Britbox considering it is suppose to include the best of the BBC and ITV. So far, the content is very dated and what is current consists mostly of the British "soap operas" like "Eastenders" and "Emmerdale". They'll have to have a lot more available like what you see on the BBC and ITV players before I will subscribe. I fear that Britbox and Acorn, now that it has AMC's resources, will split the available British content necessitating a subscription to them both if you want it all or be forced to use more dubious (and less costly) means to access the programming. This balkanization of content is getting to be an expensive pain!


----------

